# April 3rd 17th Annual  CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET



## dj rudy k (Mar 29, 2022)

April 3rd 17th Annual
CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET
OPEN TO ALL MAKES!
PRE 30'S - FAT TIRE - MID WEIGHT - BMX - LIGHT WEIGHT - STINGRAY - KRATE - CUSTOM -MUSCLE BIKE's - WHIZZER TYPE - MINI BIKES - JUVENILE
SPECTATOR ADMISSION $2
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
CLASS's SEE LIST ABOVE, TROPHY'S + BEST OF SHOW
SWAP SPACE - OUTDOOR $20
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2:00PM REGISTRATION & SET UP 8AM – 9AM
TROPHY AWARDS 1:30PM JUDGED & SPECTATOR VOTING !
BIKE CORAL FOR INDIVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5
Breakfast & Lunch Available in the Show Bike Hall enjoy while you view or you can also get it to go for your swap space !
Location Moose Lodge #1958
309 Lake Marian Rd,
Carpentersville, IL 60110 a 1/4 mile west of Rte 25
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT
Rudy K. 224-587-6803


----------

